# cool pillar



## JohnMatthew (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the first horned devil aka regal moth pillar I've found in several years. It was crawling around under one of the pecan trees so probably looking for a good place to pupate.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 7, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!! Ive never even heard of that, thats sooo kool, dont think I would wanna come across one in person..lol but Kool non the less.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 7, 2009)

Very good looking pillar, huge! Looks like it could sting.


...Jefroka


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 7, 2009)

Woah, that thing is larger than life itself! I've found ones similar, but not in a long time, and never quite that large. The ones I found have always been green, red, and blue. A Bug's Life come to mind? lol.


----------



## romanmark (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 1, 2011)

holy cow that things flipping massive! it could eat a cat or a small child! lol. that thing must turn into Mothra


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2011)

_Beautiful caterpillar and pics _


----------



## Moondust (Apr 2, 2011)

Omg....that thing is crazy looking.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 2, 2011)

What a strange old thread to bring back haha.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 3, 2011)

that thing is amazing!!!! beautiful colors too!!!


----------

